# Building a 2016 Gold/Red Specialized Allez



## Aeolite (Dec 17, 2016)

Getting excited building this bike up. Just got a pair of new Camapgnolo Bora Ultra wheels, Specialized Phenom Pro saddle, FSA raw carbon plasma integrated handlebar, and waiting for my Dura Ace 9100 drivetrain. With this bold color, I can't imagine a driver running me over complaining he didn't see me


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

That bikes looks sweeet. Nice job


----------

